# CUTTING: Need Advice; Will Be Cutting Soon!



## Makram (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Guys!

Well I was Bulking for about 5 months, I have 1 more month(well I'm giving mysle 1 month). I put on over 10 pounds I wish I put more but Its ok, I feel I should start to cut now.

I need Your Help...For Cutting

What Should I avoid?
what should I be Doing more of?
What should I be eating?
Any meal ideas that you can give examples of?
What should be the macro I need to follow: Prot/Fat/Carbs, Calories?

Any Other hepfull hints That would help I appreciate it.

My weight right now is 177-180(it plays games with me) I wish to go to 182-185 before I start cutting(but I doubt it). I believe My bf is 20%

My Goal: To lose 10 pounds of fat, and hopefully 5-10% of bf.

I know this will be tough....

Thanks in advance


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

Read the Stickies!


----------



## ABCs (Feb 1, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113
> 
> Read the Stickies!



pwned...


----------



## Makram (Feb 5, 2007)

I know about the stickies, but no advice from anyone


----------



## Big G (Feb 5, 2007)

Read BurnTheFat-FeedTheMuscle by Tom Venuto. I can't recommend this book enough. 

I've dropped from 19% to 12% over the past three months and I've never eaten so much food!


----------



## danchubbz (Feb 6, 2007)

drop cals and up cardio is a simple short answer mate


----------



## Makram (Feb 9, 2007)

50/40/10.....carb,prot/fat


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 10, 2007)

Makram said:


> 50/40/10.....carb,prot/fat


That's one way. There are many options available.


----------



## assassin (Feb 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That's one way. There are many options available.



all depends on his body type


----------



## Tahoe (Feb 10, 2007)

assassin said:


> all depends on his body type



is there a body type stickie?


----------



## assassin (Feb 10, 2007)

Tahoe said:


> is there a body type stickie?



I mean if you are carb sensitive ...usually endomorphs are more sensitive to carbs .....


----------



## ABCs (Feb 10, 2007)

I am interested in reading more on body types if anyone has some good material.


----------



## assassin (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.intense-workout.com/body_types.html

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/body-types-ectomorph-mesomorph-endomorph.html

http://www.femalemuscle.com/fitness/bodytypes.html

http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/articles-submit/andy-fairclough/body-types.htm


----------



## assassin (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.thebestdiets.co.uk/adidas-jisho/diet-and-ectomorph-mesomorph-and-endomorph.html


----------



## Tahoe (Feb 10, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I am interested in reading more on body types if anyone has some good material.



Soooooo much better said than my post.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 10, 2007)

Tahoe said:


> Soooooo much better said than my post.



 Didn't mean to upstage you. Just really interested in adapting things to my body style so I need some good reads.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 10, 2007)

Well i'm and Endomorph. How depressing. LoL I guess it's good for when I am done cutting though. But damn, it's so frigg'n hard to lose weight.


----------



## Tahoe (Feb 11, 2007)

So you found some links and aren't going to share???


----------



## Makram (Feb 11, 2007)

I dont even know what type I am: I guess ENDORPMORPH


but I lose weight easily..each time my weight is different, I have a hard tiem gaining


----------



## Tahoe (Feb 11, 2007)

Makram said:


> I dont even know what type I am: I guess ENDORPMORPH
> 
> 
> but I lose weight easily..each time my weight is different, I have a hard tiem gaining



I'm the opposite.  I just had a couple of days where I was under the weather.  I gained 2 pounds.  My bud must have caught the same bug, he lost 3.

I'd rather have his problem, he never has to cut.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Ecto-Hard time putting on weight and eats anything and still very little weight gain

Meso-What everyone wants to be. easily puts on muscle, but does store alot of bf.

Endo-Easily stores bf, while can put muscle on easily as well. However it is tough to cut weight as well.


----------



## Tahoe (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ecto-Hard time putting on weight and eats anything and still very little weight gain
> 
> Meso-What everyone wants to be. easily puts on muscle, but does store alot of bf.
> 
> Endo-Easily stores bf, while can put muscle on easily as well. However it is tough to cut weight as well.




Tahoe <--- Endo

thanks DD


----------

